# Morathi, worht her points?



## Cruor (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm putting a new Dark Elf list together and I really want to hit the enemy hard with magic, I wondered if Morathi is actually worth having or whether I'd be better of with just a plain Supreme Sorceress.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

She really isnt- Ive played against her in 2-3 games and simply put she sucked ass. First game she was outmagiced by ogres (I still dont know how that happened... and I was the one doing it) and killed by gnoblars. Second game a couple of bolt throwers smacked her around and the last game she just hid away and did nothing- in all games she was unlucky but still her impact was close to zero.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Go with supremes. They can take other lores if needed, can be tailored to different tasks and they cost less allowing you to fill up on more standard sorceress'. If you are going heavy magic that's what you want.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

but see does have boobies! that cant be underestimated


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

jigplums said:


> but see does have boobies! that cant be underestimated




Must be part of her "Special Rules: Enchanting Beauty" :so_happy:

LOL


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Supreme sorceress with the Lore of Death or Fire will cause more problems to your opponent.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

she's probably the best of the DE special characters but a supreme sorceress does the job better


----------

